
Writing Software is an Art - mikehostetler
https://medium.com/@ayasin/writing-software-is-an-art-f3ab53853344
======
lghh
> If you write software for a living (or for fun) ask yourself this: When was
> the last time you calculated the Big O on something you wrote?

Two or three times this week. While writing software you should always be
asking questions like this to yourself. To mirror an analogy in the post,
"Imagine a composer who didn't know the difference between an 8th note and a
16th note. Could they create some music? Maybe. Could they be great? Probably
not."

~~~
_ayasin
Calculating Big-O 2-3 times a week on code you wrote? There's a reasonably
high probability that you're following a premature optimization anti-pattern.

~~~
lghh
No, I am not even tho ugh I disagree that it's an anti-pattern. I write a lot
of small programs that are meant to deal with large amounts of data, but data
that is different enough to require a separate 100 line program. The
difference of thinking about these things is the difference between 20 minutes
and 2 minutes for the program's run-time.

